# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >   Dewyze or Bowersox, what's your choice?

## tim

Dewyze or Bowersox, what's your choice?

----------


## andynap

I pick Bowersox- what did I win?

----------


## GramChop

dewyze!

----------


## tim

> I pick Bowersox- what did I win?



You win the joy of communicating with fellow SBHonliners.  Ain't that a treat?  :) 

Actually, it might be interesting to see, if we have significant participation, how our poll matches up with the show's demographic.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> I pick Bowersox- what did I win?
> 
> 
> 
> You win the joy of communicating with fellow SBHonliners.  Ain't that a treat?  :) 
> 
> Actually, it might be interesting to see, if we have significant participation, how our poll matches up with the show's demographic.




Tim- that's funny. If you are talking about my demographic I vote for Betty White-  :crazy:

----------


## amyb

Did SNL get Carole Burnett for a hosting stint?

----------


## andynap

Julie Andrews

----------


## Grey

Lee has really stepped it up the last few weeks.  I think it's going to be close, with Crystal getting the win in the end.

----------


## bto

Dewyze...Lee was my pick from the beginning...he may not win it but I'd buy his music.

----------


## rivertrash

Bowersox

----------


## KevinS

I suppose that I should actually watch the show first, but I haven't.  

Instead, I've been looking at Youtube clips tonight.  I would pay money to watch Crystal Bowersox sing.  I might pay money to watch Lee Dewyze sing. Both have performed songs that I love.  Bowersox has consistently done a better interpretation.  

My vote is for Bowersox.

----------


## lmj

Mamasox rules! I like Lee too... it often happens that the runner up does better career-wise for whatever reason.  So they both win, whatever happens. But I'll be voting for Crystal.  I'll be on a plane so I'll miss the results show and all the media hype but I'll be tuned in tomorrow night for the final performance show.

----------


## Dennis

Mrs. Dennis would have Lee's baby. 

And we don't necessarily like babies in this house.


I vote for Mamasox.
Lisa votes for Lee.


I'm happy either way.

----------


## GramChop

i     :thumb up:   lisa!!!

----------


## Dorocke

I liked Siobhan so I'm rather ambivalent at this point.  Mamasox has shown talent the whole way through from the get-go.  Lee has somehow snuck up and developed something along the way.

----------


## KevinS

Simon calls it for Lee:

If youd asked me five or six weeks ago, 100 percent I would have said Crystal [Bowersox]. But now Ive changed my mind. I think Lee [DeWyze] is going to win, Cowell tells fellow judge Ellen DeGeneres in an interview airing Tuesday on The Ellen DeGeneres Show."

----------


## bto

I thought Lee was a great singer from the start and that he has been consistently good...plus, he seems to get better every week!  I'm not sure he'll win it, depends on who's voting, but my vote is for him.

----------


## NYCFred

> I liked Siobhan so I'm rather ambivalent at this point.  Mamasox has shown talent the whole way through from the get-go.  Lee has somehow snuck up and developed something along the way.



yeah, I liked siobhan also....still don't get Lee, no way no how, but think Bowersox is not mainstream enough to pull this off. too bad.

----------


## Dorocke

Siobhan had so much artistic style and presence!  She could transform herself into a dozen different looks!  I thought she was a real performer.

----------


## rivertrash

Ellen just said it -- Bowersox is in a league of her own.

----------


## NYCFred

Bowersox, if the teenyboppers don't put the Leester over the top.

I had a problem with her arrangements, tho. Voice was drowned out, and it's not from lack of power. Bad mix....

----------


## bto

Loved her last song...that was amazing....there was no Joplin screeching in that one...I agree about whether she is mainstream enough but she killed that last song, wow.  Still voted for Lee : )

----------


## NYCFred

> Loved her last song...that was amazing....there was no Joplin screeching in that one...I agree about whether she is mainstream enough but she killed that last song, wow.  Still voted for Lee : )



that's OK. Hopefully my 6-7 votes for Bowersox put her over the top. Redial is a beautiful thing.

----------


## andynap

I like the last night for all the real stars that perform- Mike McDonald, Christina,

----------


## NYCFred

I wuz robbed!

----------


## rivertrash

That's what happens when you let the vote of the majority determine outcomes.

----------


## KevinS

There are a lot of 13yo girls who went over their  free text allowance last night.

No worries.  Lee is the winner.  Crystal will sell more records.

----------


## GramChop

i just finished watching idol (thank you, dvr) and i am most pleased with the results!  it was a great show with awesome entertainers and performers!

----------


## NYCFred

> i just finished watching idol (thank you, dvr) and i am most pleased with the results!  it was a great show with awesome entertainers and performers!



I was amazed at how OLD some of those suckers were...Joe Cocker, hall + oates, the gibb bros.

I mean, I'm still young, right?  WTH happened to THEM?

Not gonna be even close to the same show w/o Simon. 

Oh, yeah. If janet jackson's last name was Smith, we never would have heard of her. Talentless.

----------


## GramChop

i completely disagree with you about janet's talent, fred.  i think she is a very entertaining performer.  i saw her at madison square garden and i was blown away at the show and her vocals....just my opin!

for the record:  hall & oates, alice cooper, joe cocker, bee gees and chicago ARE old!  i give them kudos for getting out there and bringing us older set back to some great memories!

----------


## Dennis

It seems to me that the producers are confused about the demographics.

They berate the contestants for not being "current" then end the finale with Joe Cocker? 

P.S.: If I was Brett Michaels, I would have come out wearing a T-Shirt that said:

NOT DEAD YET

----------


## Cheri

> It seems to me that the producers are confused about the demographics.
> 
> They berate the contestants for not being "current" then end the finale with Joe Cocker? 
> 
> P.S.: If I was Brett Michaels, I would have come out wearing a T-Shirt that said:
> 
> NOT DEAD YET




I thought the exact same thing, Dennis.  These contestants are all very young and are expected to be authentic, current, and the next "great" thing.  Yet they bring out all these old acts that could be the grandparents of the contestants.  For me though, it was amazing how well a couple of the granddaddy acts did, including Joe Cocker.  And Michael McDonald was not too shabby either.  But Carrie Underwood's performance and Mamasox's duet with Alanis Morissette were the highlights of the show for me.  

Regarding winner, Lee Dewyze, I saw a blog online which said:

"Does America really need another non-threatening, average looking, white, guitar strummin' singer/songwriter as the Idol winner. And I'm not even going to mention what an uphill battle Lee is going to have creating some kind of album that will sell even as many as Kris Allen (315K or so)."

I couldn't agree more.  Lee Dewyze brings nothing new to the table and I personally think that both David Cook and Kris Allen, the winners the past two years, blow his doors off.  It's pretty bad when the winner himself is so surprised ....this was an upset of the magnitude of Kris Allen beating Adam Lambert.  11-14 year-old girls are doing the majority of the voting here.  Because year after year, many of the runners up are doing way better than the winner (Daughtry, Jennifer Hudson, Kelly Pickler Clay Aiken and Adam Lambert off the top of my head).  Of couse some years the talent is also much better, which this year was probably the worst one talent wise in the show's history IMHO. 

It seems that Idol needs to change the way the winners are chosen.  What the judges think should have way more to do with the outcome.  After all, the judges were either successful themselves (Randy, Paula, Ellen), or they have produced great songs and stars (Simon, Kara).  Perhaps it should be a 60/40 split with the viewer votes .....something.  

End of rant.  :)  Oh ....and GO BRETT MICHAELS!  That was awesome!!

----------


## NYCFred

> i completely disagree with you about janet's talent, fred.  i think she is a very entertaining performer.  i saw her at madison square garden and i was blown away at the show and her vocals....just my opin!
> 
> for the record:  hall & oates, alice cooper, joe cocker, bee gees and chicago ARE old!  i give them kudos for getting out there and bringing us older set back to some great memories!



we can agree to disagree on Janet.

Hall + Oates did an album..."Live at the Apollo" here in NYC....Eddie Kendricks, temps, etc etc. heavy R+B, and for a pair of white boys, they did OK. It's still on the iPod.

----------


## Eddie

I semi-watched AI for the first time, last night. A friend told me the girl could sing, and has a Rock n Roll heart. I thought I'd check it out...
She can sing, but would be a hard sell in an environment where Rock is dead. I thought the guy who won was pretty vanilla- but that's what the industry wants- cookie cutter performers. From what I've heard of previous winners, they're all pretty much the same. Technically competent voices, but no soul; no depth; no emotion. I expect them all to be in a Vegas Revue a few years from now.

For a variety of reasons, the music industry is in a tailspin. I doubt it will ever return to the glory days. Being photogenic has become more important than charisma and emotion. As long as they're looking for "the next______", they'll never discover anyone pushing the limits.
For my money, the greatest singer of all time was Otis Redding. He put more heart & soul into a song than anyone. I doubt he'd make it past the AI auditions... (I also doubt that any of the guest stars featured would either- imagine Alice Cooper or Joe Cocker auditioning for AI).

Rock n Roll is dead... killed by music company fear and greed. RIP.

----------


## andynap

Rock is dead unless you are an old rocker too- Greatful Dead, Kiss, Stones, etc. These AI singers appeal to the teeny boppers but the personalities the past couple years are nil. After Carrie Underwood, Aiken, and one or 2 others who has hit it at all? Who would go and see the 12 finalists touring this year?

----------


## MIke R

plenty of good music still out there ...just not on AI.... we re certainly not in a golden age right now but than again how special would golden ages be if they were golden ages all the time...

----------


## MIke R

> Hall + Oates did an album..."Live at the Apollo" here in NYC.....



Abandoned Luncheonette is STILL one of my all time favorite albums and "Shes Gone" is still one of all time favorite songs....

they were really really good pre MTV sell out...first saw them at the Bottom Line..blew me away

----------


## Eddie

Well... the dynamics of how the industry works has changed. It used to be some guys formed a band. They'd practice, practice, practice, and get a gig. After awhile, the shows would sell out. A&R guys would hear, and check out the band. They'd get signed to a few album deal, and hone their sound. The record company would front the money for a national tour. They'd gain a national following.
Now, it's pre-packaged. It has to be slick from the start. No opportunity to evolve as a band. 
Actually, it's a lot like a first round quarterback pick. Used to be, he'd sit on the bench for a few years, learning from the starter. Now, he's the starter from day one. Music is now the same.

----------


## MIke R

I agree......but despite that, there is still good stuff being created....

----------


## MIke R

those were special times being able to see future greats honing their craft in small venues....in NJ/NY I got to see Bruce...and Billy Joel..J Geils..Aerosmith...Jackson Browne and even Jimi before they made it...living in Houston I got to see Stevie Ray, the Fabulous Thunderbirds, and ZZ Top before they got big......I do miss that aspect of the business

----------

